# Fever - What are those in the picture you post?



## Paige (Apr 30, 2007)

What are those curious globe like things.

You don't have an e-mail link so I have to ask you publically.

Apologies to everyone not interested.

Paige


----------



## Fever (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Paige,

Those little globes come from the receiver end of old telephone handsets, such as pay phones and old rotary phone handsets. If you pull apart the mechanism in the handset, there will be two heavy gold plated items you can recover. One is the globe that you see in my avatar, and the other is the gold plated sleeve housing that surrounds it. Here's a link to the topic in question, in which I show a photograph of the globes along with the sleeve housings....

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=65

Happy hunting!

Fever


----------



## Paige (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice and thank you.

Paige


----------



## ME CO (Apr 30, 2007)

Time to go raid all the pay phones LOL. Mark


----------



## Noxx (Apr 30, 2007)

Flying Saucers !
lol


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys:

Just make sure the phones you may raid are not bell or AT&T, for At&T sends me a nice retirement check every month for a number of years and I hope a lot longer.Ha-Ha

Seriously, there are a number of Bell telephone CO. equipment items that have a lot of gold. The Microwave gear and the ESS switching circuit boards are loaded, but most of them go back to Lucent (old Western Electric Co) for reclaimation of all precious metals. When I worked there, it was grounds for dismissal if a technician failed to return all circuit boards that had precious metals.

Catfish


----------



## Fever (Apr 30, 2007)

I SWEAR I'm not vandalizing any payphones to get the gold! I have a friend who works for a telephone company, and he gets these things for me as scrap. They are definitely worth the effort if you have access to them.

Fever


----------



## ME CO (May 1, 2007)

Tis true- I just broke apart an old rotary handset and they was there. Time to hit the mall JOKE. Mark


----------



## Fever (May 1, 2007)

Told ya!  :lol:


----------



## ME CO (May 1, 2007)

Is there anything else in the phone worth keeping? Or the other end of the handset? Mark


----------



## Fever (May 1, 2007)

Mark-

Small amounts of copper, diecast, aluminum, and brass can all be acquired from telephone handsets, but the real target is the nice gold plated parts already mentioned.

I personally make it my mission to recycle as many components as possible when scrapping electronics for the gold scrap. It all adds up, and scrap yards will pay you cash for your efforts. Even insulated copper wire is recyclable as is, and is currently bringing about $1.00/pound. Think of all the easy sources of scrap wire we have when recycling the things we do. It all adds up!

Happy hunting.....

Fever


----------

